# Got some other rims for me 34



## neilo (Nov 17, 2004)

I went to see Harry a the weekend and purchased these evil set of rims.

The 32 in the pictures is my brothers greg {lionboy}.

Cheers Neil


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

Absolutely stunning – both of them :smokin:


----------



## sroberts (Jan 4, 2003)

NIce, I like NT-03's


----------



## hoodedreeper (Oct 16, 2004)

wow! both look awsome!


----------



## NITO (Nov 19, 2003)

Really suits your car Neil, looks great, but its such a clean beast I think anything would look good on it!!

Love the 32, the 34 wheels really suit it and the car looks awesome anyway.

Rgds
Nito


----------



## Toby Broom (Aug 25, 2003)

Nice


----------



## 763paf (Sep 18, 2004)

They look Beautiful! Like your brothers too! Always a fan of the 34 rims on the 32.


----------



## Harry (Sep 1, 2002)

neilo said:


>


Neil, they look like the fit okay  Have to say they look better on your 34 than they ever did on my 33


----------



## neilo (Nov 17, 2004)

*Glad you all like them*

 
Nito hows your car coming along?

Cheers Harry for such a sweet set of wheels :smokin: 

Neil


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Both cars looking superb !


----------



## stevenh (Oct 18, 2004)

superb pics there dude


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

A couple of really great cars there :smokin:


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

Excellent examples


----------



## MichaelG (Feb 21, 2002)

Nice cars !  

The 32 looks super-clean as well though ! Nice kit on it, makes me want a GTR type toy again


----------



## petey (Feb 24, 2003)

well done guys they both look superb!


----------



## Nismoalex (Sep 24, 2003)

You selling the 37's neil ?


----------



## GTRalex (Jan 21, 2005)

very nice wheels mate.
them tyres look superb.
and both cars look really clean.


----------



## neilo (Nov 17, 2004)

*Cheers guys glad you like them*

Theres been some serious polishing going on, poorboy polish very good stuf.

Nismoalex, the TE37'S are not for sale just couldn't resist getting these  

Neil


----------



## sky 1t (Nov 5, 2004)

*Ignore this*

just read the thread above & answered my question


----------



## Ghostrider (Mar 6, 2005)

*.*

that R34 looks FANTASTIC!! and the R32 very clean beautiful


----------



## Nismoalex (Sep 24, 2003)

Thought not .. wortha try still.... 

Cars looks the nuts as per usual.....


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

They're looking really good Neil. The 34 rims look good on your brother's car too.

Are you just gonna use the new rims as track wheels?


----------



## Yanskii (Sep 28, 2004)

*...*

Looking really nice there. What's the kit on your brother's R32?


----------



## stew-s (Sep 16, 2004)

i F-ing love them wheels, they look so right on the car.


----------



## The Red Racer (May 21, 2004)

Just curious, but do ya happen to have any high res versions of those? They'd make a beautiful vector project^^


----------



## neilo (Nov 17, 2004)

Ian 
I will be using them on the track and road  
Yanski
I'm not sure what kit my brother has but i'll find out.
Red Racer
I have some high res pics but whats a vector project?

Neil


----------



## C_h_a_z (May 8, 2004)

I'd like to know the kit on the 32 too please


----------



## Yanskii (Sep 28, 2004)

neilo said:


> Ian
> Yanski
> I'm not sure what kit my brother has but i'll find out.


Cheers


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

I love dark Skylines, real sinister looking both of them. :smokin: 

So when is your brother going the join the *GTROC* Neilo?


----------



## neilo (Nov 17, 2004)

Chaz and yanski

The front bumper is made by Bomex and the rear bumper and side skirts are made by Trial.

Scott 

I'll work on him, just a matter of time

Neil


----------



## Totalburnout (May 15, 2005)

Your car is looking evil there Neil! Me, jealous?   

Andy.


----------



## The Red Racer (May 21, 2004)

A vector project is somethin like taking a pic of a car, or an object, or whatever, and pretty much makin it look like a cartoon in terms of the color.


----------



## MADsteve (Nov 25, 2004)

What a couple of :smokin: looking Skylines. Like the R34 wheels a lot


----------



## Antquinn (Jul 22, 2005)

Wow, they are both soooooo nice, what kit is on the R32?


----------



## bushy (Jan 30, 2005)

I wouldn't mind neilo.....but yet again you've not give me credit for my handy work..    

Ya see people while myself and neilo were changing the wheels over on his car, neil's mate turned up and he left me to change em all on me own  

Where's the credit neil....  
even more important where's the respect geeezzzz


----------



## neilo (Nov 17, 2004)

Yeh well done dave your a good bitch. lol

Neil


----------



## Hope4Sun (Jul 28, 2003)

Loved the 34's on your brothers mate, now i have had a look at the pics above there the 34's new boots are growing on me, looked lovely and clean at the JAE i was glad to see 

Nice one mate...

Andy


----------

